# Nudist Deso-Gray raft trip



## 3195

Some facist just erased my previous post. 

My girlfriend and I are LEGITIMATELY interested in a nudist raft trip through Deso-Gray. We have a raft but are interested in having a few more. Kayakers would be welcome as well. We have a permit that leaves on August 15th. We drink a bit so if you're uptight we might be slightly incompatible. Message me if you're interested. 

Once again, please do not delete this post or move it to the eddy.


----------



## deepstroke

Can you post a picture of the girlfriend?


----------



## 3195

Thank you Deepstroke. I think I have a good idea of the sort of ass you've been getting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3xctwYNKF0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3xctwYNKF0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3xctwYNKF0&feature=related el ated


----------



## Chip

*Grow up, wankers—*

People seem to get naked on every Deso trip I've been on: bloody hot in August. Never thought of that as a 'nudist' trip. Nor would I want to brave the midday sun with no shorts or shirt or hat. Good way to look like a crocodile mummy ten years from now. 

The way I take your post is that you're looking for partners who are relaxed and decent about getting naked: no shit-eating grins, rude jokes, etc. Most of the _adult_ boaters I know are like that. 

So be of good cheer. 

Don't think you'd want to rig naked at Sand Wash: you'd need a blood transfusion to finish the trip.


----------



## chriswalter8

*Age*

Average age of participants?


----------



## 3195

I'm 61 and my girlfriend is 25. I'm looking for a trip that is totally nude. PFDs being the only clothing allowed the entire time. Its at most class III and the water is really warm so this should work out fine. It'll be a nice relaxing alternative to a nude beach. Message me if you're interested.


----------



## Tiggy

Boofington said:


> I'm 61 and my girlfriend is 25. I'm looking for a trip that is totally nude. PFDs being the only clothing allowed the entire time. Its at most class III and the water is really warm so this should work out fine. It'll be a nice relaxing alternative to a nude beach. Message me if you're interested.


lmao, have fun with the mosquitoes


----------



## 3195

Don't worry about the Mosquitos. I have some old pre-ban DDT in my basement. Between that and the alcohol we'll be set.


----------



## oarbender

august, sand wash, naked? 

let us know when you fill your permit.:roll:


----------



## Randaddy

Boof, I thought you were a weirdo at first. Then I saw that you are 61 with a 25 year old girlfriend. TEACH ME!


----------



## Bornwithatail

*DEET down there?!!*

Well, sounds awesome except for the searing your junk part. Keep an eye out for the ranger, he may not be able to make you wear clothes, but he IS able to give you B.U.I.'s & stuff if he doesn't like the look of you, and you ARE in the Behave State. And a nice pair of big beautiful tubes (cats rule!)don't blind him; he'll still write ya up. Bugs will be worse than normal this season; high flows made a lot of backwaters & standing pools in the canyon. Working in the area & can tell you they are starting to multiply already. Any trips from here out better pack your ballistic bug kit.


----------



## Randaddy

*Old balls*

gross


----------



## 3195

*No worries*

I KNOW about the bugs at Deso-Gray. Luckily, as I've mentioned, that issue is solved. Between the DDT and the drunken stupor that we'll all be in, the bugs are not going to be a problem. The Ranger might pose a slightly greater problem, but I'm not going to let the pigs win. I'll think of something, possibly a trumped up accusation of forced sodomy in exchange for letting a substandard pfd slip by. 

At any rate, this is going to be awesome, sort of like Burning Man, but on the river. I already have two other people interested, and we have two rafts. Message me if you are also interested. 

George


----------



## tballgame

Like previous person mentioned, teach me your ways. You are 61 with a 25 year old girlfriend. Only 36 years of a difference. I am not here to player hate your mad skills, but here to learn. The only thing I am nervous about is would this be a cult or anything strange like that? I am game, but my balls get sticky in the summer and might stick to the hot dry box.

Ted


----------



## wnccreeker

DDT huh? Rachel Carson would be proud. Not sure if I would be putting that on or around... well yeah. Although, I guess there probably aren't enough nude rafting trips to cause a significant environmental impact.


----------



## tboner

you ever notice how all the nudest out there are the same people you don't want to ever see naked?


----------



## nmalozzi

tboner said:


> you ever notice how all the nudest out there are the same people you don't want to ever see naked?


This is true, but when you walk down the street most of the people you walk by you wouldn't want to see naked either. The odds are simply against us in this area.


----------



## DurangoSteve

Ironic, isn't it? 



tboner said:


> you ever notice how all the nudest out there are the same people you don't want to ever see naked?


----------



## FLOWTORCH

How to score young chics, from the makers of _rapist glasses..._


----------



## richp

Hi,

If I did this, the rangers would most surely be making an arrest for Interstate Ugliness and Congenital Stupidity.

Rich Phillips


----------



## 3195

*Some asshole ruined the fun*

I am deeply dissapointed with the Mountainbuzz community. Somebody without enough to do alerted the rangers at Deso-Gray who called me "to make sure I was NOT planning a nudist trip through the canyon." They worried about the impact on commercial and outward bound style trips moving through the canyon. My girlfriend and I are deeply dissapointed by this development. There were a good number of interested parties, but I'm afraid to say that this epic journey into the very depths of the American soul has been temporarily put on hold while I either let things subside for a while or while I scout out an alternate location. If you are intersted in the general concept of nude boating, please message me and I'll privately alert you to any further developments. 

Whoever decided to spill the beans to the pigs, remember, I am Ahab, do not fuck with me. 

George


----------



## richp

George, George, old buddy....

Where's the trust?

Or put another way, don't you suppose BLM has computers that can get on the internet, and that it's just possible they watch all the major boating lists and boards for interesting posts?

Something to consider.

Rich Phillips


----------



## caverdan

Hey George,
A lot of rangers and official types lurk on this forum..........buzzards.........every one of them. 

I'd suggest a non permitted section like Upper Colorado, Ruby/Horsethief.......maybe Laberyath(sp?) canyon below Green River........maybe the Gunnison?

Come to think of it.........you'd be better off in any state but Utah for your type of float.


----------



## oarbender

I would agree, that there are probably some other options out there. Deso, for many, is an entry level, first time, expedition style trip. some trips that I have overtaken, or been over taken by, have involved church groups, boyscout groups, girlscout etc.....while it my be natural to be necked, others may see it different that you. while you may have the will to express yourself, others have the rite, to not be so dispossed.

I say keep it on "your" beach, for what its worth......


----------



## Andy H.

> A lot of rangers and official types lurk on this forum


There was a thread last year by someone complaining about getting busted for smoking dope at a campground on the Dolores and then talking trash about the rangers that busted him. His posts were all used in court against him. 

The old saying "never write anything down that you wouldn't want to see in the newspaper" is more relevant than ever in the internet age. 

Like OB says, its a popular family run where parents may be offended by having their kids exposed to a couple of heavy-drinking nudists. 

A little discretion, like slipping a sarong on when overtaking another group, usually does it for folks I know and sure seems a lot easier than being a militant nudist and fighting your citation in court.

Also remember that Utah liquor laws apply within the "Behave" state and can be enforced by the ranger at Sand Wash. 

-AH


----------



## 3195

*I am Ahab*

Having thought about this for the last two hours, I realized that this is not an isolated incident, it is a symptom and a sign of the decline of the American wilderness and the American pioneer ethic. Our country was founded by non-conformists. While the sight itself might offend certain unthinking individuals, no, true American would deny that nudist rafting epitomizes the American experience. This is especially the case in a time when patriotism is at an all time low, when our nation is bankrupt, wounded by war, and addicted to anti-depressants. Please message me if you are interested in participating in a nude boating experience or support what I am trying to do. 

George


----------



## mania

Nudists Take Over Vermont Beach

Just 'ran across this' article and found it interesting with respect to this thread.


----------



## oarbender

wilderness ethics 101...........when coming in to an epic medow, that you and your fellow travelers feel has never had the stare of a gaze from such bewildered travelers, should such an asshole set up his mountain hardwear galaxy in said such view. just ruins the whole damn experience dosn't it?

you may think your a pioneer/whatever..but your views are different from the majority........

just go to your camp of choice, skin em off, and be happy about it......if you really wanna make a stand, invite all your permit folks to luby's on a tuesday afternoon about 4.


----------



## 3195

*Freedom, Wilderness and Nudism*

Gentlemen,
First of all, both Grant and Churchill were barely functional alcoholics, but we worship them as heroes. Ted Kennedy is a barely functional alcoholic. Heavy drinking though we are, we are just as committed to a good natured, democratic society as any other decent, ordinary citizen. 
Second, Edward Abbey once wrote the following:

_We can have wilderness without freedom; we can have wilderness without human life at all, but we cannot have freedom without wilderness._

Wilderness cannot exist where one is not allowed to exist in the natural state. Therefore freedom cannot exist where one is not allowed to exist in the natural state. I'd like to ask all of you to write the BLM requesting that they allow me to launch. Our freedom is at stake. 

George


----------



## mattyb

*naked troll*

I've never seen a naked troll before...
Weird.


----------



## EZ

*Post where to send comments*

This is something I can get behind, so to speak. 

Boofington, if you post the address (email hopefully) of where you want protest letters to be sent, I will send one. 

Absolutely.


----------



## oarbender

are you really wanting to get naked? or make a statment? keep your clothes on until after launch, get completly drunk outta your mind, pay attention to folks that you will be over taking, or be over taken by,( and be respectful of their FREEDOM and quit making an issue out of nothing. I would guess that 99 percent of boaters on this board have made "statements" similar to your own.......



wow. Im thinking naked trolls too, YIKES....no more posts on this one:roll:


----------



## Randaddy

_"nudist rafting epitomizes the American experience."/I

This is the best thing I have ever heard!_


----------



## caspermike

Its funny you relate freedom and how we were no conformists for a logical reason for you to get naked? 

you have a chick why would you be on here asking dudes to go with anyways. ................
you ruined your own trip by posting. by the way the pioneers didn't ride around in covered wagons butt ass naked. you gotta protect the boys.


----------



## DurangoSteve

Isn't it time we got off this nudist thread and back to the important stuff: Schlitz & turkey legs?

We've lost our way...


----------



## caspermike

ohh im throwing turkey legs alright


----------



## DurangoSteve

Where is Yakgrrl when you need her? Somebody's gotta blow the damned whistle on this naked geezer person...


----------



## El quapo

The schlitz and turkey leg thing is getting old, so is this guy whining about nudity that nobody wants to see. Like everyone else said, if you wanna get naked do it in your own privacy.

I remember seeing an older guy running naked down Mt. Audobon near Nederland. There were lots of people on the trail that weekend. Shortly after he passed us, we ran into a family with small kids that the old kook ran straight by. The poor kids looked traumatized. 

Nobody gives a shit if you wanna be naked. River Runners generally aren't prudish. Just keep it to *yourself*. 

Simple.


----------



## lhowemt

*TWEEEEET*

That's the whistle being blown. Where would we be if it weren't for trolls (or the regulars) making up stupid stuff for us to kill time at work about? But come on, some old naked guy prowling for other naked folks on the Buzz? That just can't be real. And everyone's been pretty nice to him, where's the knife that was used on yakgrlll?


----------



## class 3 felon

I prefer rafting naked when the Amtrak is going by


----------



## 3195

*I am Ahab*

Once again, I'm dissapointed that you are all so against me. Nude boating is enjoyed by a large number of people (Home Page Nautical Naturist). Only a small amount of that is done on Whitewater rivers. I'm trying to expand the community to show all of you how liberating the combination of nudity and water can be.


----------



## boof512

*nice*

Thanks for the inspiration, my wifes been out of the coutry for a month or so, and there is nothing like the saggy boobs and other "junk" on your website to get me threw the night.
Have a great trip.
Patrick


----------



## shady

*NO Cover Ups????*

So... I like every other boater on this forum have been folowing this post.(not as good as the LIL Man in the canoe from lasy year but entertaining. 

You said you want this to be a FULLY nude trip correct? How ever I looked at your web site full of leathered old folks and in many of the pics men and wommen had cover ups of some sort. Paint sarong, shorts, towell, etc.

Personaly I could care less what a bunch of life lovin nudist do. However one must show proper eddicut(sp) where ever they are! Take your trip but take some clothes as well. When there is no one to see Well Hell GET R DONE! But if a group comes up or you come up on one Than throw your light body cover on for a few munites and when they leave disrobe. Cant it be that easy. When you are at camp at night run arround like wild people and do what you do! Some of us have famlies and young kids we want to bring on the river. I sure as hell dont want my daughter asking why is the overweight lady is naked on a raft and what is that hanging from her body.

Hope it works out for you. If it does we should have a burrning man fest on the river. We could call it Burnt to a crisp man cuz Im naked all day fest! Remember somme people ay Burnning Man do wear clothes.


----------



## BarryDingle

shady said:


> eddicut(sp)


Yeah,thats not right.


----------



## tboe101

El quapo said:


> The schlitz and turkey leg thing is getting old, so is this guy whining about nudity that nobody wants to see. Like everyone else said, if you wanna get naked do it in your own privacy.
> 
> 
> Schlitz and turkey legs can never get old.....


----------



## oarbender

Um , now its brown's........... if this guy wa fur real, he'd be talking bout stridin OBJ, or possibly henson now, but NOOOOOOOOOOOO, still would somebody look at my junk please:roll:


----------



## craporadon

*who pm'd you*

Hey Boofington, who has pm'd you so far. Spill the beans on which buzzards have actually said they want to go with you.


----------



## Boat-ERS

I definitely understand the issue of respect for other people on the river, especially young kids. But really, getting on this guys case because he wants to raft naked is lame. Being naked in nature has nothing to do with showing off for other people. Now if you are one of those people that stand up and swing when you come across another raft groups..that makes you lame too. You can float by others without them know you are naked. Trust me, I've done it. I have found since moving to CO that nakedness is much more of a taboo here then back east. And my nakedness has definitely decreased in the last 4 years, but it doesn't change my views on it or my comfortableness with it. You just have to make sure that you are with the right group, and no one in that group has issues with it. Not sure if Brown's is the place for a naked raft trip because of the number of people that float there, although I have known people to be naked on the New River in WVa, and that is a heavily floated section as well. 
George, go with you naked float, be discrete when you approach other groups, and enjoy the freedom you feel when you are naked on the river or else where.


----------



## Homerslides

craporadon said:


> Hey Boofington, who has pm'd you so far. Spill the beans on which buzzards have actually said they want to go with you.


I am one of the buzzards who PM'd Boofington about boating nude. My wife and I are interested in this type of fun (and none of you would be bothered seeing us naked!), though we would pass on Brown's, at this level. A nude float down the Upper C would be perfect, and we are game on any warm, sunny day!

Just want to show that there are normal, fit and fun people who are also into this personal freedom, and we aren't afraid to admit it.

We do usually limit our nudity to lunch breaks and camp, though flat water is certainly game.


----------



## mr. compassionate

Hey Boofington,

I heard that a large contigent of NAMBLA wants to join in, are you game?


----------



## craporadon

Homerslides said:


> Just want to show that there are normal, fit and fun people who are also into this personal freedom, and we aren't afraid to admit it.
> 
> We do usually limit our nudity to lunch breaks and camp, though flat water is certainly game.


I don't think you will find a boater in the entire Rocky Mountain Region who does'nt love getting naked on the river. It's just weird to invite random people to get naked with you, and have rules about getting naked.


----------



## Fall line

Hey buffington,

I hope your plans for Deso-Gray are still on because I would drive all the back across Kansas and Colorado just to watch you get eaten alive at Sand Wash. I just got back from the Green. The water was great but the mosquitos were horrendous. You'd never get your boat rigged, at least not without a blood transfusion. It would be damn entertaining to watch though.:grin:


----------



## mr. compassionate

Seeing the thread on Boofington made me think of this thread, one of the top ever on the Buzz!


----------

